# Acrtic Armor may save your life!



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I got my hands on it today, and it really is extremely warm and comfortable. This will be a great late season hunting suit that can go right into the nastiest icefishing conditions. You would never know such a light and quiet suit could be half that warm and be able to possibly save a life one day! I'm looking for a couple people here to give this suit a try to get the word out on how well it really performs, preferably in the northern climates were it's going to be used in sub zero weather, to give a independant unbiased review of it!


----------



## diamondguy (Jun 29, 2007)

i might be interested in giving it a try pm me some info about it thanks


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

sent ya a pm!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the interest, i'll try to answer all your pm's as fast as possible. If your like me and can't swim well and refuse to wear a bulky life preserver over your bulky jacket, even though this isn't offically a replacement for a life vest, it sure is better than nothing! This product isn't coast guard approved yet do to extreme cost, but as you can see in the video's it works and maybe worth alot more than a few dollars to you and your family one day. Remember, floatation is just the icing on the cake here, first and foremost this is a extremely warm suit that is extremely lightweight and the camo suit is extremely quiet and to a great extent scent free (it keeps all your body heat/odor trapped in it).


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I should mention that $339 is for the Artic Armor Plus suit, the regular Arctic Armor suit in red/black or camo is $319 TYD and both come with free ($30 value) arctic armor gloves right now. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you have these in stock? If so can you shoot me an addess as I live about 45 minutes south of Green Bay and would like to see it first hand.

Thanks!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Bnbfishin said:


> Do you have these in stock? If so can you shoot me an addess as I live about 45 minutes south of Green Bay and would like to see it first hand.
> 
> Thanks!


They are shipping tomorrow, so depending on how much everything is backed up, hopefully by monday at the latest? Dennis Sports in Green Bay is the only other retailer of them here, but you will pay more there! What size you normally wear, maybe i'll add another one to the order yet, you won't want to leave without one lol.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I normally wear a size large depending on who makes it and what it is. Now if I have to be layered up under this stuff then maybe an XL? What kind of camo does it come in? I'm tired of buying other stuff and it not working so I am going to bite the bullet and spend some dough. Well first it's going on the Christmas list. If that doesn't happen then my bday falls 10 days later. If not then :angry: I'll go buy it myself.
One other question. Does this stuff only work if you are moving around or will it keep you warm if you are sitting in a ground blind/treestand. I know of one other company that makes very nice garments and they actually state on the tags NOT to move around (even walking) or you will get to hot in them.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Bnbfishin said:


> I normally wear a size large depending on who makes it and what it is. Now if I have to be layered up under this stuff then maybe an XL? What kind of camo does it come in? I'm tired of buying other stuff and it not working so I am going to bite the bullet and spend some dough. Well first it's going on the Christmas list. If that doesn't happen then my bday falls 10 days later. If not then :angry: I'll go buy it myself.
> One other question. Does this stuff only work if you are moving around or will it keep you warm if you are sitting in a ground blind/treestand. I know of one other company that makes very nice garments and they actually state on the tags NOT to move around (even walking) or you will get to hot in them.


You can swim in ice cold water, get out and walk a couple minutes and start warming back up even though your clothes underneath are still soaking wet, but your feet are going to freeze! It comes in a duck blind camo that looks like a cross between a grassy camo and a mossy oak, really quite nice and very quiet. As far as layers, jeans with a tee shirt and sweatshirt will be all your need or want. The bibs seem to run close to what you would normally order, but the jackets seem to run one size down, so a large jacket would fit you just fine. No need to get a suit one size bigger to add a bunch of extra clothes under with this suit.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Guy's, unfortunately the company no longer gives out free suits for test trails anymore as they got the word out already over the last year or two and are running ads on the outdoor channel now along with several famous hunting/fishing guys going to be wearing them on their shows i was told. I was personally looking for some people to give some feedback here to make us AT'ers aware of this suit for late season bowhunting purposes and would work out some sort of deal on a suit or two on my own so others could give their take on it. these suits have minimum pricing on them so i have to follow that also, but will figure something out for the first 2 guys that want to give it a try. Hopefully that will save a few pm questions! If your serious about one, please send a pm and i'll give out my phone # and we'll talk. 

Here is one review i seen by doing a search on arctic armor you may want to read: http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/IDIArticArmor.shtml


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

What camo pattern is that?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> What camo pattern is that?


It's called duck blind, looks like a cross between mossy oak and a marsh grass pattern, actually very cool looking- i'd wear it out around town lol! This maybe a closer look at it:

This suit with the ASAT leafy suit over it would be the ultimate in hunting attire!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

thirdypointer said:


> I should mention that $339 is for the Artic Armor Plus suit, the regular Arctic Armor suit in red/black or camo is $319 TYD and both come with free ($30 value) arctic armor gloves right now. :darkbeer:


Ooops i got the wrong price on here for camo- sorry but it is also $339, just the red/black suit is $319. :embara:
Anyway, anyone wanting to talk price and sizes please visit the classified area as i move the sale part of it there so this thread can focus on the product's abilities instead as i got this going the wrong way- sorry! :mg:
This is really hitting the icefishing market by storm, no one here heard or used this yet? I know at least one guy here has it!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I bought the bibs and 1/4 zip jacket in the single layer insulation last year. You will not want to do much physical activity when wearing the entire suit especially if you get the one with 3 layers on insulation.

I'm 5'10" in my stocking feet and 190# and the large Suit leaves lots of room for layering. I would actually be able to use a Medium in the Bibs.


There is no way you would be able to wear the suit and walk to your stand without getting all sweated up. It is thin, light and warm, the only problem is do not do a lot of activity or you will be soaked. I also noticed that my shoulders and the back of my neck get cold when the temps drop below 20 but I always seem to get cold there no matter what I'm wearing.

Yes it does float you, I wear it ice fishing and last winter I went through and all I had on at the time was the bibs because it was in the upper 20's and no wind so I wasn't wearing the jacket. Some idiot must of had his ice shack at 900 degrees, with that heat and the sun beating on the south side of the shack it melted through 8" of ice. He must of moved the shack about 6 feet and it had froze over that night about 1/2" and when I walked past the shack I went through in 15' of water. I kind of bobbed for a second or two and never went in above my waist partially because my upper body landed on the ice and partially because the suit kept me up. My bud who was fishing with me reached down and pulled me out in a matter of seconds. I had one wet arm but my legs were actually dry and no water went in my boots. I took off the hoodie that I had on and put the Arctic Armor Jacket on and kept fishing.

The only complaint that I have is the zippers on the legs did not go up above the knees which makes getting big pack boots through them a pain. I now put the bibs on first and then the boots. Otherwise warm, thin, quiet, wind proof, it could breath a little better since it seems to trap moisture somewhat if you do too much activity, but I guess it is designed to be used with minimal activity.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for your input on this as i know it is a new product that's only been out a year or so now so not many people got to see or use it yet. Nice to hear your 1 layer suit is that warm and actually they say 2 layers goes to infinate temps, the third layer does nothing more for insulation value but adds more floation so that's why their is now 3 layers. The reason the zippers on the legs do not go up as high as they added 8 extra layers of insultex in the butt area for padding and to keep and cold from transferring to you if you sit on ice/snow whatever as the knees also have this too for kneeing on frozen hard ground or snow. I kneeled on a hardwood floor and it felt like i was kneeling on a pillow.


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I just bought the pants! I hope they work good for late season bowhunting!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

ffhunter said:


> I just bought the pants! I hope they work good for late season bowhunting!


No reason they won't! Very light and if you do any stalking the padded knees are great! Let us know how you like them.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

My first order just left today so there were a couple that went to AT'ers so hopefully we will here from them soon! Anyway I got Dennis Sports mixed up with Dicks, Dicks is the store in GB that has them also. There is a dealer locator on idigear's site showing dealer's in your states if you want to see them for yourself, and I also have some in for anyone to see.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I personally gave this suit a real test today with 30+ mph sustained winds and -3 degrees temp (way below -20 with wind chill) and the suit worked great, the blowing snow in my face really sucked though lol!


----------



## robert thielbar (Sep 27, 2006)

*warm and dry*

got my suit on friday, it is everything they say it is. today was cold and very windy. i was outside for a good portion of the day plowing snow on my fourwheeler and digging out my car. laying down in the snow to remove snow from under the car. i was very warm to the point of sweating the wind and cold had no effect on me. i do believe it will be the best cold weather investment i ever made. the temp today was -3 with windshields of -30 and wind gust at 34mph


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob, can i talk you into jumping into lake Michigan for me so i can video tape it lol! Weather today is beyond anything anyone would ever think to hunt in, says alot for such a lightweight suit.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

If you want a great deal on some great hunting suits, i got some 1 and 2 layer Arctic Armor jackets, BTU pants and bibs in mossy oak break-up at CLEARANCE prices. Very limited stock left of all their camo stuff and won't be producing anymore until next hunting season!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Shoot me a PM with your address and hours so I can stop by tomorrow after work :thumbs_up


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

pm sent. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

how quiet is this material?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Double Lung 'Em said:


> how quiet is this material?


Just as quiet as fleece, the exterior is a kind of microfleece and the insultex makes no noise unlike a goretex jacket i have. If -34 degrees yesterday didn't make it crunch, nothing will lol!


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

*PM please*

Can you please PM me your phone # also. I'll be in Green Bay for the holidays and would love to get my hands on this stuff!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Buckem said:


> Can you please PM me your phone # also. I'll be in Green Bay for the holidays and would love to get my hands on this stuff!


PM sent.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas! :wink:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Just put in another order today- thanks to all who ordered :darkbeer:- anyway i was told the Arctic Armor camo suits in 2X & 3X are all gone for the year and the XL's are very low also. The clearance idi hunting suits are still available in most all sizes though.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Got my first order of the "clearance" stuff in today, those H002 2 layer jackets are just awesome! It's hard to believe they are letting those go for $84.99 but what a deal for us!!!!  :darkbeer:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT, this stuff is a must see for anyone that does any cold weather fishing, waterfowling or outdoor activities!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is another thread on arctic armor- i'm blindhunter over there!
http://www.lake-link.com/boards/forums/viewposts.cfm?Thread_ID=68005&ThreadTypeID=18


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

I had a couple questions and comments I'd like to ask. I've been told time and time again how good some brands of cloth are only to be disappointed when I'm sitting 30 feet in the air during archery season freezing my but off. I tried arctic shield cloth only to find they were noise as heck, then I wasn't smart enough and bought this years style again only to freeze when the wind picked up. I bought some raven wear which is nice, but was talked out of putting the sherpa lining in the body of the jacket cause (it would be to hot), what a mistake. So when I seen (her) at the Harrisburg Pa sport show and ask her to put the Sherpa lining in that I requested from the beginning she told me I'd have to order a whole new jacket to do that! And there's no way I'm spending that kinda money to have two of the same jackets. So my question is am I gonna be warm enough if I get the H-004Z NBU Fleece Jacket With Zip-Off Sleeves to wear as an under garment under my raven wear when temps get down in the teens? And are they coming out with any more camo patterns this year? Thank you for your time, you can PM or what evers best for you.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

rocken rod said:


> I had a couple questions and comments I'd like to ask. I've been told time and time again how good some brands of cloth are only to be disappointed when I'm sitting 30 feet in the air during archery season freezing my but off. I tried arctic shield cloth only to find they were noise as heck, then I wasn't smart enough and bought this years style again only to freeze when the wind picked up. I bought some raven wear which is nice, but was talked out of putting the sherpa lining in the body of the jacket cause (it would be to hot), what a mistake. So when I seen (her) at the Harrisburg Pa sport show and ask her to put the Sherpa lining in that I requested from the beginning she told me I'd have to order a whole new jacket to do that! And there's no way I'm spending that kinda money to have two of the same jackets. So my question is am I gonna be warm enough if I get the H-004Z NBU Fleece Jacket With Zip-Off Sleeves to wear as an under garment under my raven wear when temps get down in the teens? And are they coming out with any more camo patterns this year? Thank you for your time, you can PM or what evers best for you.


I think the 1 layer insultex fleece vest your asking about would make a great underlayer for you. i got someone who actually bought the same jacket for under the H002- 2 layer insultex jacket for the same reason and it gives him the flexability to wear either 1-2 or 3 layers of insultex depending upon the temp's! He did the same for the pants and bibs also- 1 or 2 layers, great idea and all for like $255!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Interesting bit of info i heard yesterday from my sales rep, the idi "clearance" stuff ( the 1 or 2 layer insultex clothing ) is made a little different than the Arctic Armor brand suits. Appartently the Arctic Armor will breath better than the other type of clothes they make.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you have a price list for the line that you carry?What are the clearence items you are talking about?Do you have these or are they on thier web site?

PS.Does it get cold up in Green Bay?lol


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Petapal said:


> Do you have a price list for the line that you carry?What are the clearence items you are talking about?Do you have these or are they on thier web site?
> 
> PS.Does it get cold up in Green Bay?lol


PM'ed you, you can't recieve a pm? Shoot me a pm if you could, thanks!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Petapal, give me a call as i see your having issues with your pm folder yet. Anyone needing info can also feel free to call 920-562-0099- thanks!


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I finally figured out my PM,I'm good to go.I'm an old dog and the new tricks get rougher all the time. I'm interested in the 1 and 2 layer jackets and bibs if you have them. I wear a large shirt so I think maybe an XL 2 layer jacket and L bibs might work. do you have these in stock?


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

Thirdypointer, 
Can you shoot me a PM for the web site also?
Thanks Rocken Rod


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

rocken rod said:


> Thirdypointer,
> Can you shoot me a PM for the web site also?
> Thanks Rocken Rod



Yes, but the website is at http://idigear.com


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

If anyone needs some references to this arctic wear, i got a couple users here you could ask what they think of it, shoot me a pm.


----------



## rockkid (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you tell me what pant size the the camo pants come in H-005 NBU Pants?
I was looking at getting size large but curious as to what size pants they are


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

we just pulled a guy from the lake yesterday who was ice sailing, he hit open water and went in, he was wearing a life preserver but could not get out of the water. I wonder if he would have been wearing this suit if it would have saved his life? Truly sad!

:sad:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> we just pulled a guy from the lake yesterday who was ice sailing, he hit open water and went in, he was wearing a life preserver but could not get out of the water. I wonder if he would have been wearing this suit if it would have saved his life? Truly sad!
> 
> :sad:


It truely is sad, and he was even wearing a PFD and taking the right precautions, guess you can never be too carefull. These suits will keep you fully afloat and your head stays well out of the water, but of course if you stay in the water too long, you will still end up with hypothermia. The suit gives you the oppurtunity to get out of the water, the rest is up to you! Anyone interested in sizing, pm me and we'll make sure you get the right suit for you. I hate hearing these type of stories but fact is, it happens alot more than you know about, and can be avoided with today's technology with no inconvinences too you!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I got to say this arctic blast we been getting here over the past few days were no challenge for the Arctic Armor suit, i actually had to still unzip the jacket when i did any physical activity in it- even at 40 below zero in the wind! Great product idi.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Hope everyone is enjoying their suits! Their is also some comments on other AT'ers experiences with this stuff in the classified area here.


----------



## fbcramona (Sep 19, 2006)

*used the single and double layer gear this cold season*

very light weight. windproof, didn't get to test the waterproof traits.
have the nbu half hood 2 layer jacket. large fits like an XL. there is no draw cord on the bottom so the wind gets in. Pit zips help release heat walking in - I'd recommend putting it on after you get to the stand. It holds the heat in well.
quiet, but not as quiet as fleece. pants make noise when walking when legs brush each other. Noticed more noise when it was below 10 degrees.
I stalked and sat with windchills below zero. stalking - no problem - even got hot. had wicking layer, and medium weight fleece underneath.
when I sat in the stand for 3 hours - I ended up putting on a 800 fill power light down jacket underneath. no problem with cold then. I have sat with the jacket at 20 degrees with only fleece and been ok.
feet got cold before anything else. Pretty good gear.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone in the Green Bay area the last weekend of Feb. can check this stuff out for themselves as i'll have it along with me in my booth at the whitetail classic show, stop on by!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are some more recent reviews of the idi insultex hunting suits- similar construction to their ultimate Arctic Armor suit but with less insultex and less breathing ability, but still very light and warm!
http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=802697


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, just heard idigear- maker of Arctic Armor- has just sold more suits in the last ten weeks than in the previous year and now is the #1 selling icefishing suit on the market- that didn't take long! The camo AA suits are already sold out in sizes XL-3XL until this fall. I got my hands on a bunch of mediums and larges before those are all gone too! :wink:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Latest update, sales on Arctic Armor this year in the first quarter alone was up 300% over all of 2008! Arctic Armor is now the #1 selling ice fishing suit i'm told and new for this fall is a new color- all black! Great thing is the price did not increase!!!:wink: Truely a amazing suit that is very light and comfy and need i stress it again, it may just save a life! You have to goto idi's website and see it in action from those newcasters that jump into the icey lakes with it on.  Don't let the icefishing angle of this fool you, it is a great hunting suit also as the camo version is extremely quiet with it's micro fleece type exterior shell!:thumbs_up


----------



## blazer10 (Oct 10, 2009)

*would like to know more*

i would like more info on this.how can i find out more thanks hope this stuff works.thinking about trying it thanks...


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

blazer10 said:


> i would like more info on this.how can i find out more thanks hope this stuff works.thinking about trying it thanks...


Well since it's big right now with the fishermen, try a place like http://www.lake-link.com and do a search on it. There are alot of guys on there using it and will vouch for it's warmth. Also make sure you stop by idigear's website, there is a shortcut to it in my products page on my website you can find in my signature below.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

blazer10 said:


> i would like more info on this.how can i find out more thanks hope this stuff works.thinking about trying it thanks...


I may have already posted this link from lakelink, but here it is (you'll probably figure out i'm "Blindhunter" on there): http://www.lake-link.com/boards/forums/viewposts.cfm?Thread_ID=68005&StartRow=1&SortOrder=DESC&RecordsToDisplay=15 and there are a few more AA threads to find on there also i believe.


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Bought some for my resent Moose hunt , it leaked like a sieve . Wore it in a steady all day type of rain , within 20 minutes I could feel the cold rain getting in and after and hour I was soaked top to bottom. It was a good thing it only rain 3 out of the 12 days I hunted as it was the only rain gear I brought.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

canuck10-56 said:


> Bought some for my resent Moose hunt , it leaked like a sieve . Wore it in a steady all day type of rain , within 20 minutes I could feel the cold rain getting in and after and hour I was soaked top to bottom. It was a good thing it only rain 3 out of the 12 days I hunted as it was the only rain gear I brought.


 somethings wrong, send it back if you can and have it replaced! Is it the Arctic Armor or the idi hunting line as one has a goretex type membrane and one has a spray on the fabric?


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

It's their hunting line. I was told it has the same material in it as the Arctic Gear, only it has 1 layer instead of 3 layers . I did call them and was told this was the first suit that has ever leaked . They were suppose to send me some return shipping labels that was 3 weeks ago still no labels. They want me to become a dealer here in Ont. , needless to say they are not off to a good start. :thumbs_do


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

canuck10-56 said:


> It's their hunting line. I was told it has the same material in it as the Arctic Gear, only it has 1 layer instead of 3 layers . I did call them and was told this was the first suit that has ever leaked . They were suppose to send me some return shipping labels that was 3 weeks ago still no labels. They want me to become a dealer here in Ont. , needless to say they are not off to a good start. :thumbs_do


The Arctic Armor line is definately a big step up from the hunting line, even though you got to admit even the 1 and 2 layer garmets are pretty darn warm also, but it shouldn't have leaked even though it doesn't have the "Gortex" membrane in it!


----------



## Vickhingo (Jul 14, 2006)

*arctic armor camo*

You have a PM.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Vickhingo said:


> You have a PM.


Got it thanks.:smile:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

People are venturing onto some thin ice this time of year, be carefull!:wink:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I have to say i have been very amazed with these suits now after more than a full year of using/ testing them. I have been in the worst of temps here in Wisconsin now for 2 winters and so far i haven't found a situation i couldn't go out hunting in that was too cold for me to stay out for hours at a time! :thumbs_up


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

many new users of Arctic Armor here since i brought this ice fishing suit to this hunting site, do a search as there are alot of happy customers with it! Supply this time of year is getting low but there is plenty of nasty weather left yet -unfortunately- so get some while it's still available- i guarantee the lowest prices here on AT so no need to worry about overpaying!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

With ice conditions deteriorating with warmer weather, i thought it would be a good time to bump this as a public service reminder to be safe! Also, we have all remaining in stock suits at $100 off the regular price ($320 color and $340 camo) with free shipping (wi residents must add sales tax)!!!!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Is this stuff every going to catch on?

I feel like an idiot, I bought so much of their (IVDN) stock and it never goes anywhere. It's down to $.20 for the last month. 

Seems like a great product but there must be some real goof balls in upper mgmt. Oh well I needed an a large loss to offset my gains in every other stock I have.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

CdBurner said:


> Is this stuff every going to catch on?
> 
> I feel like an idiot, I bought so much of their (IVDN) stock and it never goes anywhere. It's down to $.20 for the last month.
> 
> Seems like a great product but there must be some real goof balls in upper mgmt. Oh well I needed an a large loss to offset my gains in every other stock I have.


lol, i believe they just don't market it properly. If the camo suits would be offered in say Vertigo Grey camo and advertised to hunters, it would be flying off shelves just due to it's warmth. If they ever get it coast guard approved (comming soon i bet) early and late season boaters/fisherman would also know all about it. it all comes down to marketing, the product is great, but word of mouth is just too slow!


----------

